# Nativity Molds - Where to buy?



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't have a link to hand but a google search should give you a link to 'Hobby Kreation' a German company which sells a good silicon set but of course, you may have issues with import charges etc but might be worth dropping them a line, he has good English and usually responds in a timely manner.


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Might be too late for you now, but I was at Betterbee today and noticed that they had them. J


----------

